# Going Karting...tips?



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm going karting with some mates, just the normal fun ones.
Any tips to help me kick ass:lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Go on a crash diet. 

An average skinny driver will always beat a good fat driver with 5hp.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

dont brake on the bends,you will spin out,(brake is on the rear only),


----------



## MiniWorks (Jan 17, 2013)

more control & speed round a corner use both pedals. tame the revs with the brake if that makes sense. been racing karts professionally for a few years now!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

If he is driving hire karts they will frown up on him using both pedals at the same time. I do it in my kart but the kart places get the hump when it's theirs.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Another +1 for the loose weight! It is very noticeable in a kart. Also helps being able to sit in one as the seats are generally narrow lol. 

In all seriousness. Do you know how to take corners/lines etc? It will make a huge difference. Ive taken my car on a track a number of times and simuliar applies a kart. Brake late, don't brake on the corner, keep the throttle balanced right and apply throttle as soon as possible. To do it effetivley you need to almost come across the corner. 

Brake - turn- apply throttle.

At least in a kart you dont need to worry about gears too. The above sounds simple but when its happening it all feels a bit of a rush. Don't try to do more than one of these at once first. 

Have fun and watch out for spinning as it is pretty easy to spin a kart.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Have fun. :thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Good smooth lines reward with good lap times ........ Weight has a massive effect but a driver using the best lines will be the guy to beat.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

the hire karts local to me have a plate welded in to stop you using both pedals at the same time. you need to use the 1 foot for everything.


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

I guess drifting round the corners ain't good?


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Go on a crash diet.
> 
> An average skinny driver will always beat a good fat driver with 5hp.


What a load of crock!

You either have it or you don't.... I'm 14st been up against people who weigh far less than me and I've still got 1st place trophies. Little thing called talent goes along way.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

The key to any kind of Motorsport is to be smooth. If you can brave and flat out into a corner is a help. Don't snap at the brakes, brake before the bend and not in the bend. Smooth on the throttle as the rear end will step out very willingly. Again you can use this to your advantage to block someone in a bend. 

Most of all have fun.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

VenomUK said:


> What a load of crock!
> 
> You either have it or you don't.... I'm 14st been up against people who weigh far less than me and I've still got 1st place trophies. Little thing called talent goes along way.


I think he is trying to imply weight helps. If two complete novices were racing and both took the same lines there is no dispute the lighter driver would win?

Obviously talent goes a long way.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Guitarjon said:


> I think he is trying to imply weight helps. If two complete novices were racing and both took the same lines there is no dispute the lighter driver would win?
> 
> Obviously talent goes a long way.


That's a better way of putting it


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Why don't they like you using both pedals ?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Kerr said:


> Go on a crash diet.
> 
> An average skinny driver will always beat a good fat driver with 5hp.


Don't dismiss us chubsters just yet.

I'm 6'1 and 18 stone, went on a stag/hen do and came first against a number of average drivers a plus of guys who were/are good drivers. :thumb:


----------



## vxripper (Nov 20, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> Why don't they like you using both pedals ?


Burns the clutch and breaks out too quick I think!  I would still do it anyway! Ha! 
But yeah karting is great fun and smooth lines are key too!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I'd quite like to go karting for my stagg do but my mate is obsessed in going abroad. I feel I should tell him not to bother as no one seems to be able to pay to go abroad. Although I would feel bad as I originally told him he could do what ever... 

I recon I'd come 2nd in my mates as I have some track experience but I am a hefty 16 stone. One of my mates races regularly in go carts and must weight around 10 stone.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Go for the racing line, out wide before the corner and cut in as tight as you can to the apex, keeping it as smooth as possible. Never brake in the corner, drifting looks and feels cool but it's slow. 

The racing line also makes it hard for people to overtake in corners


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Don't be afraid to gently nudge people, I don't mean crashing, pushing or t-boning, but if you're faster than the kart in front somewhere with no overtaking opportunities a gentle nudge in the back lets them know you're there, faster than them and put them on edge/under pressure.



Mick said:


> the hire karts local to me have a plate welded in to stop you using both pedals at the same time. you need to use the 1 foot for everything.


Must be a nightmare dislocating your hip, swinging your leg up and round the steering column and pressing the other pedal! :lol:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

weight is a big factor on the crappy karts near me, had a drag race from the same point with someone lighter than me - suprise suprise he pulled away


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Use your body to chuck kart round corners, means very little if any braking required.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Bero said:


> Must be a nightmare dislocating your hip, swinging your leg up and round the steering column and pressing the other pedal! :lol:


I just said they welded a plate for simplicity sake, the pedals are in an "L" shape, one is blocked off so you cant press it, and the end of the "L" has been lengthened so that both pedals are effectively on the same side :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

rob_vrs said:


> Use your body to chuck kart round corners, means very little if any braking required.


Did that once, rolled into a pile of tyres full of muddy rainwater - superb!


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Dont brake, lift off turn in power on, 
Im a big lad and was keeping up with lighter guys, all down to cornering technique, youd be surprised how much grip these things have in corners,


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Go Karting sober and just enjoy it.

Your not gonna be racing Jenson Button but going for the laugh.

Be competitive and dont finish last


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I recently won our works indoor karting and my advice is don't use the brake, going hard into the corners will slow you down enough without dropping too many revs and take corners as wide as you can to keep your speed up. :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

buckas said:


> Did that once, rolled into a pile of tyres full of muddy rainwater - superb!


Didn't do it properly then

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Tank. said:


> Dont brake, lift off turn in power on,
> Im a big lad and was keeping up with lighter guys, all down to cornering technique, youd be surprised how much grip these things have in corners,


Were you karting at a fair ground attraction? Or did you not get fast enough to need to brakes?

In the low power karts you should either be on the gas or on the brake, if both great, but very rarely neither.

The easiest tip is as others have said, be smooth, you don't see great drivers hashing at the wheel like they're bashing one out. Use the width of the track to keep momentum, but don't make the track longer for no reason.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Weigh all your clothes to determine which are the lightest and cut your finger/toe nails. All about saving weight.


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

durmz said:


> Were you karting at a fair ground attraction? Or did you not get fast enough to need to brakes?
> 
> In the low power karts you should either be on the gas or on the brake, if both great, but very rarely neither.
> 
> The easiest tip is as others have said, be smooth, you don't see great drivers hashing at the wheel like they're bashing one out. Use the width of the track to keep momentum, but don't make the track longer for no reason.


nope 270cc "70mph" carts on an outdoor track, you lose enough speed throwing it into the tight corners theres no need for brakes and the other corners flat out on the racing line


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Clark @ PB said:


> Weigh all your clothes to determine which are the lightest and cut your finger/toe nails. All about saving weight.


Book your self in for a circumcision?!


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Tank. said:


> nope 270cc "70mph" carts on an outdoor track, you lose enough speed throwing it into the tight corners theres no need for brakes and the other corners flat out on the racing line


I really don't see this, it must be a very wide track, a few of my local tracks all have corners that if you didn't brake on your going out the back or sliding wide. In fact I have never been on a track that not using the brakes would've reduced lap times


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

durmz said:


> I really don't see this, it must be a very wide track, a few of my local tracks all have corners that if you didn't brake on your going out the back or sliding wide. In fact I have never been on a track that not using the brakes would've reduced lap times


Having used to work at Raceland many moons ago I can confirm you don't need to brake and the Karts do 70mph...

And yes it's a lovely wide track. Check it out on google maps.


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Aside disagreement that looks like a sweet track. The tight 170 degree hairpin on the back, no brakes for that?


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Like i said im a big lad, with plenty grip i could throw the cart into corners without needing to brake


----------



## jonesie-55 (Dec 9, 2011)

Slow in fast out and try and be as smooth as possible









Been racing karts since i was 8


----------

